# Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Ready to move on



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For a while I thought this was one of the greatest buys in the cigar world. Now, understand, this is a good cigar. But is it anything to write home...

Read the full review here: Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Ready to move on


----------

